# Living in UK but want to move back home to America



## syd88 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello,

Hoping someone is able to help!

I am an American and I moved to the UK in 2011 to be with my current partner, we are in a civil partnership here because at the time it wasn't legal for my partner to legally live in America with a spouse visa (it only applied to heterosexual couples). Now that the laws have changed my partner is finally able to come to america.

I've lived here for 4 years and realized I want to be near my family and my partner is happy to move back with me but I'm confused how the visa process will work considered I am living over here Can anyone tell me able the visa process? And how it would work as we are both living in england but want to move back home to America?

Desperate for help, thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are many, many threads on this topic, and if you review USCIS's Web site on filing an I-130 you should have lots of good info, too.

If you haven't already (or if it hasn't been done automatically) you'll need to upgrade the civil partnership to a true marriage. The U.S. recognizes legal marriages when petitioning for a spousal visa, not partnerships, unions, etc. And that's equally true for same and opposite sex couples.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Once legally married you can file DCF direct consular filing in London which is the easiest route as long as documentation and backgrounds are in perfect order.


----------



## syd88 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ahhhh so this DCF filing would account for me already living her but wanting to move me and my spouse back home?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | London, UK - Embassy of the United States


----------



## syd88 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry still a little confused, how does the DCF filling differ from the regular visas. Is someone able to explain the process to me, it's all very confusing. Does us both living in the UK but wanting to move to America affect anything? Sorry if these are silly questions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The DCF is just a "preferred" route for applying for a "spouse visa" (which means you're applying at the same time for a Green Card for your spouse). You'll still have to show that you have adequate means to support your spouse - which can be tough to do until you've found a job back in the US. However, you can use a co-sponsor - usually a family member or friend willing to sponsor you financially until you get re-established back in the States.

But it's the same visa - just a different (and for many, a more convenient ) way of applying for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

DCF ( direct consular filing is a lay term ..its not used by the official US sites

google "DCF" CR-1 JOURNEY // STORY & DOCUMENTS & LINKS"

to find a full story


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

here it is 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3EruivFAao7M2lrUHdlTVBQUzg/edit


----------

